# Metro



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Open: 118

Am: 74

Qual: 38

Derby: 31

Good grief @ the # of dogs & good luck.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Rumor is Bearden and Bearden are throwing a delayed quad with two momas and poppas. Both fliers are shot into the test. You pick up one bird, run a land blind and then they throw the next moma and poppa. You then run the water blind. If you are called back from that, then you pick up the three remaining birds. Rumor is the test will take about a half hour if a dog does both blinds and finds the three birds. Should be done by Saturday and then they go to the water marks! 













Ha Ha


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Open: 118
> 
> Am: 74
> 
> ...


Recession?, what recession....


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Donno. Just imagine what the numbers would be if the pros were running all their dogs. :shock::shock:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Rumor is Bearden and Bearden are throwing a delayed quad with two momas and poppas. Both fliers are shot into the test. You pick up one bird, run a land blind and then they throw the next moma and poppa. You then run the water blind. If you are called back from that, then you pick up the three remaining birds. Rumor is the test will take about a half hour if a dog does both blinds and finds the three birds. Should be done by Saturday and then they go to the water marks!
> 
> Ha Ha


The first series was scrapped after 13-14 dogs ran. The new test is a triple. Long retired gun in hay bails. Short retired gun along a pond shoreline. Fluer shot hip pocket to short retired gun.

The word i just heard is that the dogs are smacking the new test. I do not envy the judges!

SM


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Question : when a test is scrapped, do they start back at the first dog or take up where they left off when the test was stopped..


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

They should start with next running dog


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Is there any word on what happened or is happening in the derby? Did they finish or who is called back if it goes to tomorrow?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Open cut down to 36 going into the land blind.

SM


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

What dramatic change occured between post #5 and post #9..???


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> What dramatic change occured between post #5 and post #9..???


I guess 36 smacked it better than the rest. They obviously wanted to get at or near a certain number and took that many to the next series. 

20 going to the water blind after a double land blind.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Still no word on the derby ?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I guess 36 smacked it better than the rest. .


Wow...


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

The joys of judging a 100+ dog Open


----------



## Osmosis (Aug 29, 2008)

Any callbacks and/or placements? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open to Waterblind
1,6,7,19,23,30,34,37,40,53,56,57,68,83,8586,90,99,108,115


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

AM back to landblind
1,7,8,9,10,12,13,14,15,17,18,21,22,25,28,33,36,39,41,43,45:47,50,52,53,58-64,66,69,70


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

AM first series was a very nice triple with a mixed bag. Thrown middle retired, 250 yrds from left to right; right mark at 125 yrds, also retired; and left flyer at 200 yrds in heavy cover. Middle and right marks were well placed with tight lines. 

Qual first/second was a brutal triple. Very nice and very tough. Middle mark was 280 yrds with gunner in big patch of cover throwing left to right, right mark was thrown right to left in a pothole pond at 225 yrds, and left flyer was 50 yrds thrown right to left. Blind was by invitation, behind flyer crates, angle through a big patch of cover and drive slightly up hill between hay line and a round bale. Blind was approx. 325 yrds. Both the marks and blind ate up dogs. 15 back to water blind. Water blind was short, very tight water entry in running water and across a point, then in to swimming water with right to left crosswind, through a big strip of cover in water, then exit water and go 40 yrds to blind. The blind was approx. 175 yrds. 11 back to 4th, begins at 9 am. Qual has been very challenging, requiring great marking skills and solid control on the blinds. 

Derby ended yesterday, Martha Russell won with Tubby. Congrats Martha!


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Well, Nik and Layla must have shown _'great marking skills and __solid control on the blinds_" - they WON - way to go team Layla!!


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

any news on derby,qul,am op?


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Amateur 9 dogs to the 4th all finished - Wendall Williams and **** won - 2nd Fire, Keith Thompson;3rd Ransom, Kevin Savio;4th Johnny, James Ausmus, RJ Joker and Joe Piland; Jams Roux and Frank (no last names necessary!)Katie, Dan Widner;Tess and John Skibber; and JR and Sharon Gierman 

Congrats to All!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Fire & Mr. Keith.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

CONGRATS to Wendall, Mrs. Kay and **** on the AM WIN!!!!! Also to Jimmy and Johnny, Dan and Katie!


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Way to go Jimmy, Wendall and Kevin!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Just heard that RMR's Sampson got 2nd in the open !
Way to go Sam! Sam has now finished 6 out of his last 7 opens.

Good job Bill.

Marty


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Open 

1 Regi/Rorem
2 Sam/ Eckett
3 ?? / Schrader
4 Rip/Rorem
RJ ???/ Schrader
Jams Bounce/Milligan, Trudi/Erhardt, Rudy/Rorem and Roper/Rorem

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats to all !! Way ****


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

A Big Congrats to Wendall, Kay & **** for another Blue Ribbon & qualifying for the national Amt.
Also Congratulations to Jimmy, Sissy & Johnny for the 4th Place.
And to John & Tess for the Jam.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Bob, Ann & Dave for Regi's win & Qualifying for the National.


----------



## Martha McCool (Feb 11, 2008)

Congratulations to Nik and Layla, and Gig'em Aggies! Great job Nik--she is such a nice dog, and it's great to see your hard work paying off.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

birdthrower51 said:


> Congratulations to Bob, Ann & Dave for Regi's win & Qualifying for the National.


x2,,, Congrats!!

Angie


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

What did Nick and Layla do?


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Angie B said:


> x2,,, Congrats!!
> 
> Angie


Times 3!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

birdthrower51 said:


> Also Congratulations to Jimmy, Sissy & Johnny for the 4th Place.


Way to go Jimmy & Johnny!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to all! Especially to Dr. Aul and BLK H20, for their derby dog Ben! 4 trials and made the derby list!! He placed 2nd at Metro to put him on the list!! 4 trials 4 placements!! Ben is a Buck x Leica puppy!!

Congratz to all!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Goose (Oct 7, 2003)

pam ingham said:


> Amateur 9 dogs to the 4th all finished - Wendall Williams and **** won - 2nd Fire, Keith Thompson;3rd Ransom, Kevin Savio;4th Johnny, James Ausmus, RJ Joker and Joe Piland; Jams Roux and Frank (no last names necessary!)Katie, Dan Widner;Tess and John Skibber; and JR and Sharon Gierman
> 
> Congrats to All!


Goose sends congratulations to Joker and Joe. So close!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I will answer my own question. Nik and Layla pounded the Qual and won going away. Congrats!


----------

